# Looking for D&D / Wargame Groups in Winchester Virginia



## ironfang (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I live near Winchester, Virginia and am looking for a group. I am mostly a 1e/2e AD&D player who also enjoys any strategy war game (any war game will do). I'm looking for a group that play Friday - Sunday, as I work long days during the week. I am open to hosting and will soon have converted my "bar" (yeah, I actually have a full bar) into a gaming/rec room. Of course, I'd be more than happy to crash someone elses place.

I can be contacted at philistus@yahoo.com, please put something notable in the subject line (so it doesnt get put into the spam bin).

Happy gaming!


----------



## Kaewin (Jan 8, 2010)

I sent you a email but you might not have gotten I have a group right now that I could fit one more person into are you interested?


----------

